# Toe/ and Heel Overhang Question



## Asia_Rider (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello,

I have been reading a lot of the articles on this website and I have yet to be convinced either way. Here are my stats and my board, please let me know what you think. 

Height: 5'8"
Weight: 176 lbs
Boots: 10.5 (actually size 11.5 using burton's "shrinkage technology" size 10.5 footprint.

Board: Never Summer Heritage
Length: 155
Width: 252
Bindings: Flow size Large

I have my setup at +15 -12 and I have centered and measured my overhang at roughly 1 inch front and back. Now it's hard to measure the actual overhang of the boots because they curve upwards at roughly 3/4 of an inch, and if I measure at the actual tip of of the toe and heel it's a little bit more than an inch and obviously the rear foot is a little more overhang than the front due to the less angle degrees.

Is this going to be a problem or should I get the 156W version of this board which has a 260 width or possibly even a larger size? 

I am an intermediate rider who loves going fast on groomers and doing sharp, some what deep carves. I am getting curious about hitting jumps and cruising the park to learn something different. The powder situation is almost never a possibility.

Please let me know what you think about my situation. I really appreciate your responses.


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

Only way to find out if this will work for you with your riding style is to go shred the deepest carve you can


----------



## Asia_Rider (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah, that's true, but I am a little scared of biting it, but I guess I will push it and see. What about the size? Any comments on the overhang or board length for my weight?


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

init said:


> Only way to find out if this will work for you with your riding style is to go shred the deepest carve you can


And how often you gonna carve like this. If you gonna ride park or allmountain your size won't make you a problem. But if you want to lay down in a carve with duck stance, it will. 
Oh. i read you like deep carves... Well, better check yourself, because your(and mine ^_^) deep carves is nothing to hardbooters. Go wide only if you can lay down really well. (you gotta change stace for it also =)) in other case keep this stick


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

I got size 12s and my stiarmaster has a 252 waist. I rode it for the last 2 years and have never had any boot drag. My stance is 15/-15 so fairly similar. I don't remember if i have ever really pushed a turn on the board though.
You will probably be fine with what you ahve though.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a size 11 and rode anywhere from 15, -9 to 15, -15 over the years. Boards I have owned have typically been in the 248 to 250ww. this was before 'shrinkage tech' or whatever. I never had any issues. when I tried a 246ww it felt a bit narrow, and 244ww was definitely too narrow for me and I suffered from toe-grab, but as soon as I tried a 252ww or greater I found a decreased responsiveness edge-to-edge.

Now I have size 11 with shrinkage, ride a 250ww at 15,-15 and it is perfect for me. 

Long story short, I think you'll be just fine!


----------



## Asia_Rider (Feb 5, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> I have a size 11 and rode anywhere from 15, -9 to 15, -15 over the years. Boards I have owned have typically been in the 248 to 250ww. this was before 'shrinkage tech' or whatever. I never had any issues. when I tried a 246ww it felt a bit narrow, and 244ww was definitely too narrow for me and I suffered from toe-grab, but as soon as I tried a 252ww or greater I found a decreased responsiveness edge-to-edge.
> 
> Now I have size 11 with shrinkage, ride a 250ww at 15,-15 and it is perfect for me.
> 
> Long story short, I think you'll be just fine!



Thanks for the comparison. I'm just curious on how long your board is, your weight, and how you typically ride (freeride/park).


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

i ride with size 11 boots on a board with 255 mm waist width at ducked out angles and i have nooo trouble with overhang at all. IMO, the narrowest you should go is about a 248 or so, with normal stance width and angles. frankly, it does really all depend on your width and angles.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

You will be fine. I use size 12 boots with a 254. The 1.5 footprint size difference should easily make up for the 2mm difference. At least I would think.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

Asia_Rider said:


> Thanks for the comparison. I'm just curious on how long your board is, your weight, and how you typically ride (freeride/park).


Board now is a 155 cambered, i'm 5'8", weight can vary between 155 and 185 (sometimes I hit the gym a little too much, lol) but typically 165 - 170lbs.

Boards in the past have ranged between 152 and 158 depending on use, although I have rode anywhere from 139 to 165 but these extremes don't make me happy.

Basically I love to spin, press, butter, rails, boxes, kickers. I ride switch at least 35% of the time. For me 155ish is the sweet spot of length/pressability and my stance width while retaining a nice reduced swing-weight.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Asia_Rider (Feb 5, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> Board now is a 155 cambered, i'm 5'8", weight can vary between 155 and 185 (sometimes I hit the gym a little too much, lol) but typically 165 - 170lbs.
> 
> Boards in the past have ranged between 152 and 158 depending on use, although I have rode anywhere from 139 to 165 but these extremes don't make me happy.
> 
> ...


Yes, this helps a lot. I am a fellow gym rat and my body weight goes anywhere from 168 to 183 depending on if I'm cutting or building mass. Typically in the winter I am around 175-180.

Thanks


----------



## Asia_Rider (Feb 5, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my setup. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks to all that have replied so far!


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

Asia_Rider said:


> Here are some pictures of my setup. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks to all that have replied so far!


are those the exact angles and width you will be strapped into?


----------



## Asia_Rider (Feb 5, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> are those the exact angles and width you will be strapped into?



Yeah those are my riding angles. They are set at +15 and -12. I actually might prefer the -9 on the rear, but it could add more of risk. Any thoughts on my setup? Is the overhang too much?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

Asia_Rider said:


> Yeah those are my riding angles. They are set at +15 and -12. I actually might prefer the -9 on the rear, but it could add more of risk. Any thoughts on my setup? Is the overhang too much?


I don't think you have much to worry about there. You most likely could get a bit of toe drag if carving aggressively but overall it shouldn't be a problem. 

Just make sure you are centered over the mid-line which looks like you are, this helps you initiate either edge with about the same amount of effort. One of the problems with going to a board that is too wide is that it takes more effort to get 'on edge'. I would say that toe-edge is harder to get on and stay on for many people, especially beginners, and especially if their bindings aren't set up right or if their board is too wide. One should be able to roll from edge to edge without having to recruit your toes forcefully, and by having a bit of overhang changes the lever and thus makes it easier to initiate that edge.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

by the looks of it, you have plenty of room to spare. you only need to start worrying when you have more than 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch of overhang on the heel and toe.


----------



## Asia_Rider (Feb 5, 2011)

Hodgepodge said:


> by the looks of it, you have plenty of room to spare. you only need to start worrying when you have more than 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch of overhang on the heel and toe.


I do have more than 1/2 to 3/4 inch of overhang. Look at the pics I posted, 2 of them have ruler measurements. Do you think a board with 260 width is going to be to wide for me? I don't want to lose edge to edge response but I don't want to wreck .


----------



## Glitchdj (Feb 5, 2009)

Asia_Rider said:


> I do have more than 1/2 to 3/4 inch of overhang. Look at the pics I posted, 2 of them have ruler measurements. Do you think a board with 260 width is going to be to wide for me? I don't want to lose edge to edge response but I don't want to wreck .


I had that much overhang on my 25.2 board and went for a 26.0 mid wide on my new board. Will be trying it out the day after tomorrow.


----------



## Asia_Rider (Feb 5, 2011)

Glitchdj said:


> I had that much overhang on my 25.2 board and went for a 26.0 mid wide on my new board. Will be trying it out the day after tomorrow.


Can you please let me know how it rides?
Also, what size boots do you have?
Any chance that you can post pictures with your boots strapped in showing your overhang with the 260?
I'm really trying to find someone in a similiar situation with my build/boot size that can give me a similiar idea of what to expect.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

i wear size 11s no shrinkage tech so should be a true 11 footprint. in the past I have ridden wide boards but the more I ride other boards, the more the wide boards feel sluggish edge-to-edge. I am pretty comfortable at 255mm but I can ride down to 250 or so without any problems.


----------



## Glitchdj (Feb 5, 2009)

Asia_Rider said:


> Can you please let me know how it rides?
> Also, what size boots do you have?
> Any chance that you can post pictures with your boots strapped in showing your overhang with the 260?
> I'm really trying to find someone in a similiar situation with my build/boot size that can give me a similiar idea of what to expect.


I have a size 11 - 11.5. and to correct myself: it's a 26.1 board actually.
Ill do my best to take pictures when I'm strapped in.


----------



## Asia_Rider (Feb 5, 2011)

Glitchdj said:


> I have a size 11 - 11.5. and to correct myself: it's a 26.1 board actually.
> Ill do my best to take pictures when I'm strapped in.


Great, thanks. If posible can you take some pics of your boots strapped in from underneath? Again, no pics and info is cool, but pics and review I will greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Asia_Rider (Feb 5, 2011)

david_z said:


> i wear size 11s no shrinkage tech so should be a true 11 footprint. in the past I have ridden wide boards but the more I ride other boards, the more the wide boards feel sluggish edge-to-edge. I am pretty comfortable at 255mm but I can ride down to 250 or so without any problems.


Thanks for the info. I took my board out a couple of nights ago and I tried to go deep on the edge and I didn't feel any drag. I think the cut of the board and the angle of boots is a good match. It's just throws me off a little having about an inch on each side. I am going back out tomorrow and I will dig as deep as I can and finally put this thread to rest. I think I will feel the drag and not get thrown outta control, that is considering my speed and how fast I go into the carve.


----------

